# New Carp outfit



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Got my eyes set on a 12ft ugly stik bigwater rod, MH action, and another Okuma epixor eb65 to go with it..Will use it as a combination long distance carp and cat outfit..However I feel it is a little over kill for carp, what do you think?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

All depends. For range, it will be good. How big do the carp get in your waters? I'd say if you have numerous 20-30's in there, you'll be in good shape


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i think those rods are abit too heavy  for carp
of any size.iam not sure which ones you have
(rating wise) but a 12ft ugly stik has got to be a
broom handle.some of those babies are rated
for 16oz.  .you can definaly use a surf rod
for carp,but i would not recommend going with a
rod that is rated more than 8oz(i say 8oz because
most rods are over rated)you talking about hook pulls
right and left if you not extremely carefull.and not to mention the rod has got to weigh a ton and then with
a heavy free spool reel(which yes weigh more than 
fixed spooled reels ussually)it would be a pain to
use while having to land fish by yourself.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

This one is rated to 5oz..It does have a broom stick handle, but a flexable tip....Probably to much for every day carpin.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Payara,

Fishing the "american way" this rod will be just fine. I've seen them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a 7ft ugle stick and its so flimsy it gives the carp more credit then they deserve, I have a heavier rod and the fish hardly fight on it, and the hooks do pull free. Provided you know what the tip feels like, I'de say you'de be okay.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

I have the same rod except mines a 10ft. I use mine for carp with a br.4500. The rod tips are really sensitive.


----------

